# Η ιταλική αυτοχειρία



## nickel (Feb 26, 2013)

Μέσα στο πήξιμό μου δεν έχω προλάβει να διαβάσω πολλά πράγματα για τις εξελίξεις στην Ιταλία. Μου πρότειναν πάντως να διαβάσω την τοποθέτηση του Προκόπη Δούκα, τη διάβασα και μου άρεσε.

Η ιταλική αυτοχειρία


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2013)

Την περασμένη εβδομάδα στις ειδήσεις του μπιμπισί έδειξαν το φιλμάκι αυτό, στο οποίο η δημοσιογράφος πάει στην Ιταλία και μιλάει με Ιταλούς για τον Μπερλουσκόνι. Αυτό που μου έμεινε ήταν αυτό που λέγανε αρκετοί, ότι αλλιώς βλέπουμε εμείς τον Μπερλουσκόνι κι αλλιώς αυτοί. Εντύπωση μου έκανε κι ο κύριος που λέει ό,τι λέγανε και για τον Μιτ Ρόμνει, ότι ο Μπερλουσκόνι είναι επιτυχημένος επιχειρηματίας, επομένως ικανός να λύσει τα οικονομικά προβλήματα της χώρας. Η μανάβισσα που λέει ότι περιμένει να βγει ο Μπερλουσκόνι και να της επιστραφούν οι έκτακτοι φόροι ήταν επιβεβαίωση του ούνα φάτσα, ούνα ράτσα. Μόνο που στην Ελλάδα αυτά τα λέγανε αυτοί που τώρα βγαίνουν από τα ρούχα τους με τους Ιταλούς, κι αναρωτιέμαι αν οι Ιταλοί βγάζανε αριστερό λαϊκίστικο κόμμα αντί για δεξιό λαϊκιστικό κόμμα, θα ακούγαμε τα ίδια σχόλια ή θα ακούγαμε για το θρίαμβο της δημοκρατίας, το χαστούκι προς το διευθυντήριο των Βρυξελλών κλπ κλπ; Καλός ο Προκόπης, αλλά σε αυτό δε με πείθει.


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2013)

Και παρεμπιπτόντως, τώρα έχει ένα πρόγραμμα για την Ιταλία η τηλεόραση, το οποίο θα δω κάποια άλλη στιγμή με την ησυχία μου. Το πρόγραμμα δεν έχει σχέση με τις εκλογές, είναι εμφανές ότι φτιάχτηκε πριν λίγο καιρό. Από το λίγο που είδα μου έκαναν εντύπωση δύο πράγματα:
α. πόσες ομοιότητες με δικά μας προβλήματα (και διαφορές, υποθέτω)
β. κάτι σίγουρα διαφορετικό: το πόσο σοβαροί ήταν οι σχολιαστές (ακόμα κι ο Μπέπε των εκλογών), πόσο μεγάλο φάσμα σχολιαστών (πανεπιστημιακοί, επιχειρηματίες, ιδρυτές ΜΚΟ, νομικοί κλπ) και πόσο σοβαρά και τεκμηριωμένα τα σχόλιά τους. Και πολιτικά ουδέτερα. Όσες φορές έχω δει αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα για την Ελλάδα τα τελευταία χρόνια εμφανίζονται κυρίως Έλληνες δημοσιογράφοι, πολιτικοί, και οι δυο-τρεις συνήθεις ύποπτοι σχολιαστές παντός επιστητού και φυσικά δεν υπάρχει καμιά ουδετερότητα στα λεγόμενά τους. Ελπίζω αυτό να είναι απλώς ένδειξη ότι αυτός που ετοίμασε το πρόγραμμα για την Ιταλία το έψαξε περισσότερο από αυτούς που κάνουν προγράμματα για την Ελλάδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2013)

Εάν υπάρχει ένας _τρόπος ερμηνείας του αποτελέσματος των πρόσφατων ιταλικών εκλογών_ που να είναι _μετά βεβαιότητος πεπλανημένος_, αυτός είναι ο “_ελληνικός_“. Αναφέρομαι στην τάση πολλών να ερμηνεύουν τις εξελίξεις στη γειτονική χώρα λες κι η Ιταλία είναι ίδια ακριβώς με την Ελλάδα, οι αντίστοιχες κοινωνίες δεν έχουν καθόλου διαφορές, οι καθοριστικές παραδόσεις, το παρελθόν και η νοοτροπία είναι πράγματα πανομοιότυπα και, φυσικά, οι συσχετισμοί εξουσίας ίδιοι. [...]

Ρογήρος και «Ερμηνείες αλά ελληνικά;». Η συνέχεια, εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 27, 2013)

Εξαιρετικό το άρθρο του Ρογήρου!


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2013)

Κι εμένα μου άρεσε, και συμφωνώ με την προτροπή να ψάξουμε για λύσεις εκεί που υπάρχουν ομοειδή προβλήματα, όχι στη Δανία και τη Φιλλανδία. Βεβαίως σε όποιον Ιταλό να μιλήσετε θα σας πει ότι υπάρχουν δύο χώρες στην Ιταλία, μία Δανία στο βορρά και μία Ελλάδα στο νότο (ή μήπως μια μπανανία), κι η πρώτη στηρίζει τη δεύτερη απεριόριστα, κι έτσι η δεύτερη δεν χρειάζεται λύσεις από τις οποίες ίσως διδαχτούμε. 
Πάντως η Ιταλία εξακολουθεί να προσφέρει στη διεθνή κοινότητα με τις ιδέες, όχι τα βιομηχανικά προϊόντα- το κίνημα βραδύτητας, π.χ.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 27, 2013)

Το άρθρο του Ρογήρου είναι ό,τι καλύτερο έχω διαβάσει μέχρι σήμερα.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 27, 2013)

Αλεξάνδρα, Μπέρνη, SBE και Δρα, σας ευχαριστώ ιδιαιτέρως (μολονότι το κείμενο δεν είναι παρά μια πρόχειρη καταγραφή σκέψεων). Να προσθέσω ότι την πιο προσεγμένη ανάλυση του εκλογικού αποτελέσματος τη βρήκα εδώ (και δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι πρόκειται για ιστολόγιο και όχι εφημερίδα ή άλλο "συμβατικό" μέσο), καθυστερημένα πάντως μια και είχα ήδη δημοσιεύσει το ποστ μου.

Κτγμ μου, οι ηθικολογίες με τις οποίες κάποιοι επιπλήττουν τους Ιταλούς για την "ανώριμη" ψήφο τους είναι κομμάτι άστοχες. Ποιος κρίνει το τι είναι ώριμο; Με ποια κριτήρια και μεταξύ ποίων επιλογών ψηφίζουν οι εκλογείς; Πώς αλλιώς μπορεί να εκφρασθεί η δυσαρέσκεια για λύσεις που ενδέχεται να είναι σοβαρές, καλές και άγιες, πλην όμως πλήττουν άμεσα και σοβαρά τα συμφέροντα μεγάλης μερίδας του πληθυσμού; Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο να προσπαθήσουμε να κατανοήσουμε, χωρίς να προβαίνουμε σε αξιολογικές κρίσεις για το εκλογικό σώμα. Άλλωστε, έχουμε πολλά να δούμε ακόμη.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 27, 2013)

Ωστόσο, εκείνο που με παραξένεψε ήταν ένα σουπεράκι που είδα πριν από λίγο στις ειδήσεις. Έγραφε "μουδιασμένοι οι Ιταλοί από τον πολιτικό σεισμό". Θα το δείτε εδώ, με αύξοντα αριθμό 4. Και αναρωτήθηκα: γιατί μουδιασμένοι; Αυτοί δεν ψήφισαν; Περίμεναν κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που συνέβη; Κι αν ναι, τι;


----------



## Costas (Mar 1, 2013)

Για τον ίδιο, π.χ., λόγο που οι Έλληνες είναι μουδιασμένοι με το ναζιστικό κόμμα.


----------

